# I missed my match



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 18, 2013)

I was in myrtle beach And I met the best guy ever but I fucked it up as soon as the sun came up and hopped in a RV with a bunch of losers instead of taking a friend of mines bike (he was done with it) and traveling on with him. He was simply the most amazing guy. The first five minutes of meeting he gave me a wing-nut to put in my dreads, instant lust. I took him back to my squat, and it was great. I just wanted to say I wish I lost the wing-nut and kept the man. That fucking RV broke down and I ended up hitchhiking any way gearless and fearless.


<- This could have been my fate. Fuuuckkk!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 18, 2013)

win some lose some i suppose. I've been there a few times but i like to think its for the best that i went a different way. there are plenty of guys out there, i'm sure you'll find another delightfully charming hottie to bike around the country with. He also coulda been one of those nut jobs that turns crazy once you traveled with him for a while. either way, you'll be fine.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, things worked out with me crashing at a buddies for the winter free rent and studio included.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 18, 2013)

too often we do not realize what we have, till it is gone.


----------



## scummy1990 (Sep 18, 2013)

lol deep man deep


----------



## Tude (Sep 18, 2013)

dmac66 said:


> too often we do not realize what we have, till it is gone.




Oh yeah --- definitely this!


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 18, 2013)

I know I passed the perfect road dog up, in an attempt to rack miles. Dumb.


----------



## eske silver (Oct 19, 2013)

Rough :/
Mabes you'll run into him again?


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Oct 20, 2013)

I have already ran into a lot of people who know him!


----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 5, 2015)

All i have to say is if this guy invoked all this emotion that quickly what a fuckin pimp. All i do to woman in the first few hours is make them want t9 strangle me.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dang no kidding,I stomp on my perverbialy peen constantly.It usually ends with theres the train yard gtoh.Least I usually get a ride to the yards lol.


----------

